

Uber Drivers Are Employees, California Labor Commission Rules - moey
http://www.newsweek.com/uber-drivers-are-employees-rules-california-labor-commission-343876

======
ohitsdom
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9731963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9731963)

~~~
abandonliberty
At time of writing, other post is 50% older(24 vs 36 minutes) and has 200%(16
vs 69) the votes, and a lively discussion.

